# FreePlayer : Firewall et port 8080



## lelac (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réussi à activé le service FREEPLAYER (service multimedia proposé par FREE avec une FREEBOX V3 ou V4).

Le service fonctionne à condition de désactiver le Firewall. Sinon, il est question d'un port 8080.

Quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il faut faire pour faire fonctionner FREEPLAYER en laissant activé le Firewall ?

Merci d'avcance.


----------



## Felisse (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Sur le firewall, il faut ouvrir le port 8080 (celui qui permet à la Freebox de demander les fichiers à ton Mac) :

- un coup de spotlight : "Partage" dans la catégorie Préférence Système
- un clic sur "Coupe-Feu"
- si le cadenas en bas à gauche est fermé, cliquer dessus et entrer son mot de passe
- clic sur "nouveau"
- dans nom du port : "Autre"
- dans numéros de port TCP entrer 8080
- dans Description entrer quelque chose du style "Freeplayer"
- Valider par OK, activer le pare feu, et hop, ca marche le Freplayer, même avec le pare feu !


----------



## lelac (8 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour votre aide, cela marche bien...
Mais en fait il demeure deux problèmes conséquents, liés au FREEPLAYEUR :

+) l'absence de son
+) la touche "options" ne fonctionne pas, et du coup, il est impossible de démarrer un film dans un DVD. On en reste à l'accueil

l'image est très bonne quant à elle.

Si par hasard vous auriez une idée où et comment intervenir...

Merci d'avance.


----------

